# Anti Vape Adverts



## CMMACKEM (19/4/19)

No it's not an April Fool Joke



I swear look and listen to the kids they are interviewing, you could swear they are reformed drug addicts or kidnap survivors.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Neal (19/4/19)

I can't believe money was spent by the makers of this clip to highlight the heinous sin of vaping, and the dangers to their youth when they have problems such as "gun laws". Anyone involved with this nonsense wants a hefty kick up the arse.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (19/4/19)

I bet if they had cigarettes in their hands people wouldn't have even given this a thought.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (19/4/19)

CMMACKEM said:


> No it's not an April Fool Joke
> 
> 
> 
> I swear look and listen to the kids they are interviewing, you could swear they are reformed drug addicts or kidnap survivors.




Funniest video ever....
I laughed my head off at the one point where they say "I started off buying $5 vapes and the amount increased as time went on" 

I'm sure the makers edited this video and replaced the word drugs with vape .

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## ARYANTO (19/4/19)

CMMACKEM said:


> No it's not an April Fool Joke
> 
> 
> 
> I swear look and listen to the kids they are interviewing, you could swear they are reformed drug addicts or kidnap survivors.



wtf are /were they vaping ? Sounds like PCP and poolacid!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (19/4/19)

Really don't know what the idea is of this clip.

After watching this again I got 4 questions about this video...

Yes?
And?
So?
What?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (19/4/19)

Thanks for sharing that @CMMACKEM

I tend to agree with the above comments already posted.

The one thing though (for me at least) is that I am not in touch with the schoolkid vaping scene. We dont have schoolkids here on the forum (and if we do they are probably in the minority) - you have to be 18 to sign up here on the forum. I havent seen schoolkids at the vape shops Ive visited. And we dont have schoolkids at events such as VapeCon or even Vape Meets. There might be a few that get in but certainly not many.

My feeling is that the coolness of vaping is probably more attractive to a schoolkid than smoking was. I only started smoking in my early twenties so I cant remember if it was this cool to smoke? Devices, flavours, tricks, clouds etc. If it's so cool and gets lots of kids into vaping - that's not a good thing in my view. However, if it prevents kids from getting into smoking then I think its a good thing. Problem is the guys who made the movie would probably argue that vaping is getting way more children into vaping than those it prevents from smoking.

I suppose its up to the retailers not to sell vape products to minors and up to the parents to play a guiding role.

Would be interesting to hear the comments from members here that have kids at school.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/4/19)

It was cool to smoke at school and I guess a lot of people started that way. I did! My take on this whole under 18 story is very different from the majority. Kids are gonna do stuff regardless and I would certainly prefer to have them vaping than smoking and this is happening so it's a good thing. They can drive a 50cc motorcycle and have sex at 16... 

Yes I know we want to put up a good face to the public at large and I guess that's why the vape shops try not to sell to under 18's but there are far more important issues to concentrate on and it drives me insane that the government even get involved... manpower and money could be a lot better spent on other things like feeding people and giving them water!

OMG it took all my willpower not to rant...

I try to avoid reading or watching any of this anti-vaping crap because it sends me over the edge! F'ing MORONS!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (19/4/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> It was cool to smoke at school and I guess a lot of people started that way. I did! My take on this whole under 18 story is very different from the majority. Kids are gonna do stuff regardless and I would certainly prefer to have them vaping than smoking and this is happening so it's a good thing. They can drive a 50cc motorcycle and have sex at 16...
> 
> Yes I know we want to put up a good face to the public at large and I guess that's why the vape shops try not to sell to under 18's but there are far more important issues to concentrate on and it drives me insane that the government even get involved... manpower and money could be a lot better spent on other things like feeding people and giving them water!
> 
> ...



Well said @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (19/4/19)

Went to East Rand Fleamarket 2 weeks ago and ....PARENTS are buying vape pens/starter kits and juice for their sons[def not even 15] , from vendors that I would not support even if they were the last vape shop on earth...now how the f do you control that ?

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (19/4/19)

Just a propaganda video. Not one was shown vaping, probably actors.
Just like the propaganda by vape advocates that say its only water vapour. Or these riduculous test that is done with vape pens and 3mg nic. Why dont they do the comparison test with big dual coils, or witj people vaping 60ml a day. Or with 30+mg nicsalts?
All propaganda frim both sides and thats why there will be no winner


----------



## zadiac (19/4/19)

You know what, I made a choice. I'm not going to even read anti-vaping articles or watch anti-vaping videos anymore. They just annoy me. I just ignore it all. I just vape. That's it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------

